

PSA: Amazon Prime Memberships Are 27% Off, Today Only - percept
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/24/psa-amazon-prime-memberships-are-27-off-today-only/

======
seanfisher
For students, it's 6 months free and a discount of 50%!
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/student/signup/info](http://www.amazon.com/gp/student/signup/info)

------
nana_gb
The link to Amazon Prime in that article is an affiliate link. Here's the part
that gives it away ?tag=slicinc-20

If this was intentional it's basically an ad for Amazon without a disclosure.

If it was unintentional, they just linked to amazon with a random person's
amazon affiliate link, and probably made them quite a bit of cash.

~~~
nana_gb
Update: It looks like the author of the article, found the deal via slickdeals
and used it on Techcrunch without realizing it was an affiliate link.

It's been removed with an attribution link to slickdeals added at the bottom
of the article.

------
DiabloD3
Any way to force renew early?

~~~
yrral
Go here [1]. Click End membership. Select the option to end later. Note the
day your membership ends.

Then go here [2] and buy for yourself as a gift for the day after your
membership ends.

[1]
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/primecentral/editMembership/ref=pc...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/primecentral/editMembership/ref=pc_em)

[2]
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/prime/pipeline/prime_gifting_landi...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/prime/pipeline/prime_gifting_landing)

------
vermooten
Not in the UK...

